# Schutzhund trainers around Manteca,Ca?



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi ! I found a trainer whos gonna eval my girl in Delhi,Ca I was wondering if anyone knows if there are any in or around Manteca,Ca
Delhi is 30+ minutes from me not bad .. Big Basin is here in Modesto too I just want to check out as many around me as I can and find one Im comfortable with.. Thanks!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Joel Monroe. Hands down. One of the few helpers that Gabor allows to work his dogs. He also trains and competes with dogs, both from a puppy and adult.

He on one of the ONLY ones in the Northern Cal area that I would use and recommend.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks!! thats who she has the eval with in Delhi thats where Joel's field is.. I heard some good things about him..


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

I work with Joel for protection at Menlo Park. He is a wealth of information on drives. Phantom loves to bite him!


----------

